# Mercury Carb Question



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Clean and rebuild the old carb.
Kits are not that expensive.

http://www.crowleymarine.com/parts/3788.cfm

Contains everything needed to repair or replace worn components.

I like the older carbs because of the adjustable idle needle.
You really can tune the outboard to best running condition.


----------



## lawnservice321 (May 23, 2010)

I agree it would be best to rebuild the original but I can get this other carb for $50 and just bolt and go if it all works out with it being electric choke. And I can rebuild this other one later down the road. I just am unsure if I can take off the electric choke and convert it to manual choke or if I can utilize the electric. For the price I might just give it a try.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Question: Is the carb from the 2000 Merc freshly rebuilt? If not, you may have to rebuild the 2000 carb before installation and costing you an additional $50, plus the fact that you have to rig the electric choke.

I would get the rebuild kit, tear down your carb, rebuild and you'll have an "like new", fresh rebuilt carb with the manual choke.

You should get a manual if you don't have one. Carbs are not hard to rebuild if you have a manual.


----------



## lawnservice321 (May 23, 2010)

It makes sense to just rebuild this one, I was messing with it today and the gas seems to just be coming out of the side piece that compresses when the choke is pulled out. The piece in there probably just dried out from it sitting so long.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Skiffsky,

If you want you can go to this website ad compare the part numbers and see a diagram of the carbs involved. Most electric chokes from the era you are talking about have the same linkage with a solenoid for the electric added.

http://search.ebscohost.com/

I think the user name and PW will come up. If not User name is marshall and PW is public. Go to small engines>marine or outboards> and then Mercury.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## lawnservice321 (May 23, 2010)

Put a new gasket set into my old carb and it worked out great. took less than an hour and was very easy.  Thanks for the advise!


----------

